# [solved]vmware-server problem beim emerge

## skydoom

Hallo,

beim emergen von vmware-server bricht der rechner bei vmware-modules ab:

```

[...]

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/                  driver.c:1799: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'fsgid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/                  driver.c:1799: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'gid'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmm                  on-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/                  work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3646:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2764:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      C                  ROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_                  abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         $                  {BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || di                  e "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$                  (get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i486-pc-linux-gn                  u- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OU                  TPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                  vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-mod                  ules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmw                  are-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

[...]

```

Leider hab ich keine Idee wie ich das Lösen könnte, habt ihr eine Idee?

grüße

dennisLast edited by skydoom on Fri Jul 10, 2009 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skydoom

hmm...

ich denke mal dashier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=260979

ist dasselbe...jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie ich eine ältere version der gentoo-sources emerge da es ja so gehen soll, zB die 2.6.25 (ich hab 2.6.29)

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

okay, downgrade auf 2.6.25, und es läuft wunderbar!  :Smile: 

----------

